# Farm jobs for backpackers!!!



## tony1985 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi people, having spent a couple of years travelling around this beautiful country! Experiencing the highs and lows of being an intrepid backpacker, I know only too well the hardships of finding work that qualifies for your "nd year WHV and would like to share places that I found good, well payed farm work! 
For anyone about to leave their homeland for Australia you may find this link helpful https://drunkenpom.com/


----------



## southafricanstooz (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi Tony,just checked out your site and thinks it's great. I own a similar site set up to help South Africans or anyone else who wants to learn more about migrating to, settling in or those already living in Australia. www.southafricanstooz.com


----------

